# Crisick looks like shit in this candid his gf took of them



## deathtochad (Sep 4, 2019)

Just lol at this cuck subhuman. His gf is dragging him to black tie family events in between his basement selfie posting sprees. A user on lookism found this on his gf's Instagram 







Meanwhile here are the frauded and morphed photos he's posting on lookism






It must be heartbreaking for this balding gay alien skulled beta to see what he really looks like when other people photograph him and he isn't allowed to Photoshop his pics 

But it is an interesting lesson on the benefits of frauding selfies. Incels should try this to boost tinder matches


----------



## Heirio (Sep 4, 2019)

Wtf why does his midface look so flat and long??


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Keep crying for him op


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 4, 2019)

HE LOOKS EXACTLY THE FUCKING SAME JFL YOU SUBHUMAN


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 4, 2019)

slayer


----------



## UglyMan (Sep 4, 2019)

Look I fucking hate the faggot as much as the next guy but he’s good looking period. He looks like fucking superman!!!!! As that looks point it doesn’t matter what you look like in pics. Foids are still gonna fuck him at the end of the day while we are rotting in these shitty forums


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 4, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> HE LOOKS EXACTLY THE FUCKING SAME JFL YOU SUBHUMAN


Why are you even on these forums if you're too dumb to see that he's obviously Norwooding and running cover-up game and has a beta unsupported eye area he clearly photoshopped in the second pic?

How ugly are you people that you're sucking his dick like this? He's not better than us, he literally posts alongside us. Jfl at worshipping an utter subhuman


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> Why are you even on these forums if you're too dumb to see that he's obviously Norwooding and running cover-up game and has a beta unsupported eye area he clearly photoshopped in the second pic?
> 
> How ugly are you people that you're sucking his dick like this? He's not better than us, he literally posts alongside us. Jfl at worshipping an utter subhuman


He still looks exactly the same you subhumN


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> Why are you even on these forums if you're too dumb to see that he's obviously Norwooding and running cover-up game and has a beta unsupported eye area he clearly photoshopped in the second pic?
> 
> How ugly are you people that you're sucking his dick like this? He's not better than us, he literally posts alongside us. Jfl at worshipping an utter subhuman


Dude just shut up. You're obviously jealous because you never amounted to anything and he did. He has a hot girlfriend, you don't. He goes to parties wearing a suit, you don't. He looks good even non frauded, you don't.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 4, 2019)

Holy cage at that lightbulb skull shape
Still gl tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Dude just shut up. You're obviously jealous because you never amounted to anything and he did. He has a hot girlfriend, you don't. He goes to parties wearing a suit, you don't. He looks good even non frauded, you don't.



Upper eyelid exposure is everything.
And his lower third is more narrowed.
He is GL anyway but like 6 PSL in the first pic and 7+ PSL in the second


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> Upper eyelid exposure is everything.
> And his lower third is more narrowed.
> He is GL anyway but like 6 PSL in the first pic and 7+ PSL in the second


Yeah, that's about right. On second it is obviously photoshopped to gandy tier, but in the first he still looks like he mogs average hard, atleast if hes tall.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, that's about right. On second it is obviously photoshopped to gandy tier, but in the first he still looks like he mogs average hard, atleast if hes tall.



To be fair i don't know if he can do modelling with his real face.
But with his ability to morph, definitively he can.
I wish i had his morphing's talents.
Is there anybody able to do near the same work as him ?
I'll be thankful.
his harmony + lower third are his main features.


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 4, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Dude just shut up. You're obviously jealous because you never amounted to anything and he did. He has a hot girlfriend, you don't. He goes to parties wearing a suit, you don't. He looks good even non frauded, you don't.



keep sucking this utter subhuman's dick you ugly truecel. He may mog your ugly ass but don't speak for me you cuckold rape victim of crisicuck

your hero and his "hot" girls


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2019)

streege said:


> To be fair i don't know if he can do modelling with his real face.
> But with his ability to morph, definitively he can.
> I wish i had his morphing's talents.
> Is there anybody able to do near the same work as him ?
> ...


Well there's plenty of ugly guys modeling so if hes tall and loses weight until hes skinny, sure he can.
Morphing isn't actually too hard, I don't see the benefit though, it's not you in the morph anymore. Morphing little things that are like almost unnoticeable is fine like slight pct, slight mass to zygos etc, but morphing too much is stupid.


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 4, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Well there's plenty of ugly guys modeling so if hes tall and loses weight until hes skinny, sure he can.
> Morphing isn't actually too hard, I don't see the benefit though, it's not you in the morph anymore. Morphing little things that are like almost unnoticeable is fine like slight pct, slight mass to zygos etc, but morphing too much is stupid.


"Morphing is fine"

Delusional narcissist crisicucks alt speaks


----------



## xit (Sep 4, 2019)

lens distortion too dude


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Well there's plenty of ugly guys modeling so if hes tall and loses weight until hes skinny, sure he can.
> Morphing isn't actually too hard, I don't see the benefit though, it's not you in the morph anymore. Morphing little things that are like almost unnoticeable is fine like slight pct, slight mass to zygos etc, but morphing too much is stupid.




i mean in order to test the change in tinder for example, and knowing if surgery worth it.
That's all about it for myself. Don't want to do surgery and see no changes in the eyes of girls.
And i have slight pct.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> keep sucking this utter subhuman's dick you ugly truecel. He may mog your ugly ass but don't speak for me you cuckold rape victim of crisicuck
> 
> your hero and his "hot" girls
> 
> ...


Well post a picture of your own, seriously I'm surprised if you can even mog his worst picture. Even Orb has bad pictures, yet he still is GL. There are bad pictures of everyone, nobody is perfect. Are Gandy, O'Pry and Barrett ugly too?


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 4, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Well post a picture of your own, seriously I'm surprised if you can even mog his worst picture. Even Orb has bad pictures, yet he still is GL. There are bad pictures of everyone, nobody is perfect. Are Gandy, O'Pry and Barrett ugly too?
> View attachment 106081
> 
> View attachment 106082
> ...


You're comparing this guy:








A random subhuman insecure incel with a recessed maxilla plain Jane gf

Who posted sex videos of himself of cuckkedit 

Who lied about his dick being 8 inches when it was barely over 6 and thin

Who lied about being a millionaire real estate owner 

Lied he was a kickboxing champion with masters degrees

Who morphs his own pics to show incels he gets matches on tinder who he can never even meet irl because he morphs way too much


You're comparing this to legit MMs? You must be ugly as fuck with a horrible life man. I feel bad for the incels on psl to let this guy live in their heads rent free


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> You're comparing this guy:
> View attachment 106088
> View attachment 106088
> 
> ...


I never understood the appeal of him. He frauds his photos to death and is invisible to prime women kek. 

He’s only popular because of his skin tone and hair with slightly average features which he frauds into top tier ones. It makes you wonder how ugly the PSL community is if they view Crisick as a saint.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> You're comparing this guy:
> View attachment 106088
> View attachment 106088
> 
> ...


I don't know what he's done or said, but bad pictures can be taken of everyone. Even male models, he looks good in motion too, so on his best day he is far from bad looking.


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 4, 2019)

he would look much better with a fat pad hooding
still good looking though, idk how you call someone subhuman with that lower third


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> I don't know what he's done or said, but bad pictures can be taken of everyone. Even male models, he looks good in motion too, so on his best day he is far from bad looking.
> View attachment 106090


He’s a fraud buddy. I could fraud with concealer, lighting, hair, and angles and be a PSL saint too. AND if I morphed my photos? LOL, I would be PSL statusmaxxed. I wonder how long it took him to prepare and make this one video... He probably spend half a day prepping. 

Yes, he’s better than average looking but he’s nothing PSL hypes him up to be.


----------



## sadakiyo (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## deathtochad (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I never understood the appeal of him. He frauds his photos to death and is invisible to prime women kek.
> 
> He’s only popular because of his skin tone and hair with slightly average features which he frauds into top tier ones. It makes you wonder how ugly the PSL community is if they view Crisick as a saint.


Exactly. I'm terrified to see how ugly the people on here truly are if they think crisick is a Chad. He's literally nothing more than a LARPing insecure loser 

If you observe his life, he's lying that he slays tinder hoes, but he has a gf that is less attractive than his matches. I think she feels bad for him, she seems to be like his only source of comfort because he's horribly insecure. So she lets him take pics of them fucking. 

If you look at his and his gfs instagrams, they each have less than 200 followers. They're just some random late 20s oldcel French couple, but something is deeply psychologically wrong with Cris Nastase, the half Romanian almost 30 year old teller of tall tales whose gf appears to be taking photos of him 247 and coddling him while he realizes he only gets 20 likes on Instagram so he has to post his photos to incel forums to get validation irl women aren't giving him


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> Exactly. I'm terrified to see how ugly the people on here truly are if they think crisick is a Chad. He's literally nothing more than a LARPing insecure loser
> 
> If you observe his life, he's lying that he slays tinder hoes, but he has a gf that is less attractive than his matches. I think she feels bad for him, she seems to be like his only source of comfort because he's horribly insecure. So she lets him take pics of them fucking.
> 
> If you look at his and his gfs instagrams, they each have less than 200 followers. They're just some random late 20s oldcel French couple, but something is deeply psychologically wrong with Cris Nastase, the half Romanian almost 30 year old teller of tall tales whose gf appears to be taking photos of him 247 and coddling him while he realizes he only gets 20 likes on Instagram so he has to post his photos to incel forums to get validation irl women aren't giving him


Caging rn. He’s probably a narcissist too. I always see his heavily, heavily frauded posts on r/rateme. Cage at his GF too. Both are probably legit mentally insane and people actually worship this guy. BTW, I think BigBiceps is Crisick. He’s defending him like no tomorrow.


----------



## Fr12 (Sep 4, 2019)

His gf mogs all gf I had. It's over for me.


----------



## WhiskeyCocaine (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't care for this guy but just LOL at anyone picking apart his looks


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

WhiskeyCocaine said:


> I don't care for this guy but just LOL at anyone picking apart his looks


He frauds his pics heavily and is a known lair. It would make sense to pick apart someone who thinks highly of themselves and tries to make themselves look better than they actually are. He’s not some innocent rando.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> Exactly. I'm terrified to see how ugly the people on here truly are if they think crisick is a Chad. He's literally nothing more than a LARPing insecure loser
> 
> If you observe his life, he's lying that he slays tinder hoes, but he has a gf that is less attractive than his matches. I think she feels bad for him, she seems to be like his only source of comfort because he's horribly insecure. So she lets him take pics of them fucking.
> 
> If you look at his and his gfs instagrams, they each have less than 200 followers. They're just some random late 20s oldcel French couple, but something is deeply psychologically wrong with Cris Nastase, the half Romanian almost 30 year old teller of tall tales whose gf appears to be taking photos of him 247 and coddling him while he realizes he only gets 20 likes on Instagram so he has to post his photos to incel forums to get validation irl women aren't giving him


Your legit writing essays about him nitpicking him like a female rent free af

He already posted videos of him in motion and at a modeling shoot case closed now stop making yourself seem even more pathetic


----------



## Fr12 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Fr12 said:


>


Caged


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Caging rn. He’s probably a narcissist too. I always see his heavily, heavily frauded posts on r/rateme. Cage at his GF too. Both are probably legit mentally insane and people actually worship this guy. BTW, I think BigBiceps is Crisick. He’s defending him like no tomorrow.



No he is right : He is good looking guy, i mean above average clearly.
But the morphing get him to unexpected levels.


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Your legit writing essays about him nitpicking him like a female rent free af
> 
> He already posted videos of him in motion and at a modeling shoot case closed now stop making yourself seem even more pathetic


"At a modelling shoot"

Jfl 

Something is deeply wrong here, that's what's interesting about his situation 






Bloated with shit skin quality and desperately trying to squint like he's on a toilet

But the most interesting thing is, if you zoom in on his gfs arm, you can see she cuts herself. And very recently 

Even for people who suck his dick lookswise, aren't you curious about his mental issue?


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> "At a modelling shoot"
> 
> Jfl
> 
> ...


I really don’t care he’s a narcissistic wierdo with a insecurity complex it’s obvious.

Yyour just making yourself look bad when he’s already proven these jealous nitpicking arguments wrong time and again

He’s good looking all that matters is irl motion which he has proved repeatedly on lookism


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I really don’t care he’s a narcissistic wierdo with a insecurity complex it’s obvious.
> 
> Yyour just making yourself look bad when he’s already proven these jealous nitpicking arguments wrong time and again
> 
> He’s good looking all that matters is irl motion which he has proved repeatedly on lookism


Link? If it’s not a 10-15 second with no squinting, not 10/10 lighting, and changes facial expressions, I don’t want it.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 4, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Link? If it’s not a 10-15 second with no squinting, not 10/10 lighting, and changes facial expressions, I don’t want it.


I’m not digging through old posts to argue with a bunch of people just do it yourself 

This isn’t even new it’s just another rent free crisick thread


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I’m not digging through old posts to argue with a bunch of people just do it yourself
> 
> This isn’t even new it’s just another rent free crisick thread


It’s fun exposing narcy frauds tbh


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I really don’t care he’s a narcissistic wierdo with a insecurity complex it’s obvious.
> 
> Yyour just making yourself look bad when he’s already proven these jealous nitpicking arguments wrong time and again
> 
> He’s good looking all that matters is irl motion which he has proved repeatedly on lookism


He spends hours taking selfies and making videos of himself. He even takes pics during sex. He has a hilarious amount of time on his hands to be doing all this. 

If he looks like he has a wide face in front camera vids, but looks like a skinny skullcell on external camera, how is he gl? He's obsessed with Photoshop and morphing so it isn't hard for him to fraud 10 second quint vids too. Or he could be getting constant fillers

I don't care how people cope, this will never be truly attractive to women:






I know an incel when I see one. And if he was good looking or at least felt he was, he wouldn't be plastering his face all over incel forums


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 4, 2019)

deathtochad said:


> He spends hours taking selfies and making videos of himself. He even takes pics during sex. He has a hilarious amount of time on his hands to be doing all this.
> 
> If he looks like he has a wide face in front camera vids, but looks like a skinny skullcell on external camera, how is he gl? He's obsessed with Photoshop and morphing so it isn't hard for him to fraud 10 second quint vids too. Or he could be getting constant fillers
> 
> ...


I’m done responding after this cause i don’t even like crisick but do you even realize how ridiculous you sound right now?


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 4, 2019)

He looks really good still but agree he is pretty frauded.

I find it really sad how he still strives to make incels feel shit when he’s gl himself, like what does he have to prove?


----------



## oldcell (Sep 4, 2019)

Expected him being average
Saw him being a chad
What a suprise


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 7, 2019)

Crisicuck read my thread 






I live rent free inside people minds


Countless threads about crisick this crisick that on every psl board by cucks who didn’t amount to anything in life and are trying to make themselves better lmao If you guys are the same in real life,




lookism.net





Cris if you're reading this, just know that I'm worried for your and your girlfriends mental health

She may tolerate your constant cheating, narcissism and exhibitionism, but that's not because she's super hot or anything, she's barely a 5 and insecure. Her maxilla is very recessed but her body is fuckable. 

I know you're not happy with her, because if you were you wouldn't post things like this to the internet. If you're not happy with her, let her go. I know it's scary to try and date a hot woman, because you're afraid to get your heart broken or rejected, but it beats the pathetic existence you're living now 

Don't make your girlfriend cut yourself because you're posting horrible things online and being unfaithful


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 7, 2019)

Keep crying for him


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 7, 2019)

dont really have an opinion on him but all i see is that hes rent free in ur head bro


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 18, 2020)

JFL


----------

